# Intense Erfolge 2008



## Christian Sch. (5. März 2008)

Hallo,

damit nicht immer der "Show your ride" Thread verfälscht
wird dachte ich, es ist besser die Erfolge von CK und Co. hier
zu posten...los geht´s:   


http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/News.aspx?NewsID=234


----------



## xMARTINx (5. März 2008)

auch wenn ich es kovarik gönnen würde da er einen supergeilen fahrstil hat glaub ich es eher nicht das er im wc unter den top5 mitfährt auf dauer,es sei denn er hat im winter viel gemacht,das zeug dazu hat er auf jedenfall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian Sch. (2. April 2008)

News:

http://www.dirtmag.co.uk/news/categ...ound-of-the-nmbs-at-fontana/dirt-1231266.html


----------

